# Home security



## somohick (Aug 22, 2014)

I have been looking around the forum for a post about home security and I haven't found anything. If i missed it please point me in the right direction. 

I have been thinking about putting a couple cameras on the exterior of my home but Im not sure what would be the "best" for what Im wanting. Also i would like to put alarms on my doors and windows, just something to alert me not a monitored system. I have one motion light already but it only works when if feels like it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hick,
I have never bought anything from the website below but I've got some good ideas from them and cross checked some of their stuff. This might be a good starting point for you. Hope this helps
Dakota Alert BS-KIT Driveway Alarm from Home Security Store


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

The only way I would mount cameras is to areas far away from the home, toards the road and behind the shop where I do not have a clear line of site. You want to get cheap security get geese and Guinea hens


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

What are you trying to achieve? security is such a broad idea.best advice? get a couple of dogs! 
if you want an alarm system for your home..then I would suggest that you have a system installed that has the cellular backup installed.Most systems already have a battery backup.
You'll want contacts on every point of entry,every window and at least 1 glassbreak sensor (I suggest more).
A video monitoring system is a good idea,especially if you tie it into your existing wiring in your home.You can then "broadcast" your vid feeds to one,several or all of your televisions. A DVR is also an excellent idea for when you are away from home.
It may not deter the thieves,but you may be able to identify them after the fact.
Store your "valuables" in a safe.Then bolt that safe to a concrete floor.
a "doorphone" is also an excellent idea
DIY B&W Video Doorphone - High Resolution Intercom
I'd likely go with an 8 channel DVR
DVR Security Systems - Walmart.com
here is another interesting idea as well :
How to Create a Remotely Viewable, Motion-Sensing Home Security System with Your iDevice and Spare Webcams


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Jeep said:


> The only way I would mount cameras is to areas far away from the home, toards the road and behind the shop where I do not have a clear line of site. You want to get cheap security get geese and Guinea hens


Guinea Hens hate everyone.


----------



## BullseyePrecision (Jun 10, 2014)

Www.x10.com

They will have everything you need. They usually have bundles of items on sale.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Hick,
> I have never bought anything from the website below but I've got some good ideas from them and cross checked some of their stuff. This might be a good starting point for you. Hope this helps
> Dakota Alert BS-KIT Driveway Alarm from Home Security Store


I have 5 of these mounted around my house and I really like them! You can change the tone and when it goes off you know what part of your yard someone is. I do get occasional false alarms but over time I have figured out
it goes off once it's nothing it goes off back to back someone is out there!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If there are times where your home is not occupied especially for example during a vacation you will need some one to monitor it. A company like Guardian or ADP use ually has an into package for detection on the perimeter and inside your home. Negotiate and do not sign a long term contract is case they suck. I got my barn wired for free. Also has CO2 and fire detection. Signals for police and ambulance. You can add cameras and watch from a remote location via a computer or cell phone.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Dogs.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Good dog and not some speed bump dog. That you take time to work with is a great first step.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I like this company's info. I'm saving up for their system. They also have re-furbished units available.
Home Security Systems from SimpliSafe 
Refurbished Wireless Home Security Systems From SimpliSafe
Glassbreak Sensor | SimpliSafe


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Besides what I mentioned in my previous post I put 3M security film on all my bottom floor windows and a few upstairs in close proximity to the trees. This stuff
is very tough stuff and makes it a heck of a lot harder to break in. There are some good demo's on youtube.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks, I like that idea!


----------



## somohick (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks for all the input! I have several ideas now.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Lots of good suggestions here.
I do not know what your living arrangements are, apartment, suburban home, small children, etc. My wife and I have always had dogs, that spend most of their time indoors not out chained to a tree.
We have only had rescue dogs and they seem to know when they have it made, and are very protective of what they've got. Example - from our front gate to the front door is 200 feet, but they will alert if anyone pulls up to the gate. 
Others in our area have been burglarized, but in the 15 years we have been in our current home we have been left alone.

You don't need a big, mean dog. Just one that barks big. To alert you when you're home, and discourage any outsiders when you are not home.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

Did we mention dogs? 1 is good,2 is better


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I think that all of these are great ideas but don't rely on just one thing, you want to have layers of security. A determined thief is going to find a way in if he really wants. You have to put as many obstacles in the way to make other homes look easier. In my previous home, I had security doors, bars on the windows (to prevent opening), dog, alarm with glass break and motion sensor. I'm currently renting so I can't install the security doors on this home or have a dog but I will have all of the above when I close on my home next month. I plan to add cameras and the 3M film on my downstairs windows too.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I firmly believe the severed head of the last criminal caught, placed high on a Pike at your front entrance should be an excellent warning to those who wish to commit additional crimes. If there is a lawyer in the crowd, is that legal? Just asking...


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Sounds legit.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

As some of you know I already have several long range motion sensors around the property. Due to the wildlife tripping them I've pulled the batteries and hold them in reserve. Also as some of you know I'll probably have a fair amount of electricity for years if the grid goes down. I was considering pulling the spotlights at my shop and installing motion sensor lights as a security feature for buildings 90 yds away from the house. 

While the grid is up they will add some protection against a random thief but if things go bad and the big city empties with people looking for places like the 1000+ acres of privately owned but almost untended fields and woods (cow fields and just empty woods deer hunters use) next to me do you think the added lights would be a help or be an attractant to squatters trying to get by in those woods and 3 abandoned houses that are 1/2 mile away down my gravel road.

Bottom line is stragglers from the city will probably find these in fairly good shape shelters 1/2 mile down the road. Motion activated security lighting would help me see that they were on the property if they bother my buildings but at the same time the lights may attract them like bugs to a light bulb. 

I have one digital night vision scope (digital scope is not harmed by bright light) but 2 other weapons would be held by people who don't have night vision beyond simple hand held digital monoculars.

While we will try to be the "gray man" my place is too visible from the gravel road to really hide so squatters living in the woods will learn that my place is there and occupied.

Do you think motion activated security lighting would increase or decrease my property security? Keep in mind the motion sensors only pick up roughly 90% of people or deer walking by them (possible to slip by exists) and I still get 3-5 false alarms from animals per night so I rarely look out the window anymore when they go off.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

When B.A.C.A. came to our home they suggested we install more motion lights to alert us to any movement on our property. They also said that they should be solar so if the power is off the warnings aren't. We installed 12 lights around our property and they work great! We got the solar motion lights at Harbor Freight. Best investment, other than a gun and cameras.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

as stated before several times ----DOG
I am a firm believer in dogs although they do require a little work and have some down sides.
a dog:
works 24 7 no power needed, power goes out no effect to a dog.
they can think independently to a limited amount even when you are not there and are usually territorial.
they are the #1 deterrent to burglars not because of the bit but because they draw attention very quickly.
they not only stop bag guys but bad critters too.
DOWN SIDE:
you have to feed them
you have to walk them
you have to take them to a vet for shots an other things
fleas suck
ticks suck
they dig and chew
and the y poop everywere.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Auntie said:


> When B.A.C.A. came to our home they suggested we install more motion lights to alert us to any movement on our property. They also said that they should be solar so if the power is off the warnings aren't. We installed 12 lights around our property and they work great! We got the solar motion lights at Harbor Freight. Best investment, other than a gun and cameras.


I agree, What I'm really looking for is first the ability to know where the intruder is (new light turns on). After that the ability to use the fields I know to take up a solid target. After that,,, I'm in no hurry to pull a trigger on a person, I'd rather scare them off but I will defend my group and supplies.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

other things are putting screws in your window frames to lock them down or cut a 2x2 piece of a board to place in the jam or above it.
a quick intruder alarm that is kind of messy is spread corn flakes on the floor one step and crunch crunch you some one is there.
last a bugler bomb this is what I use out at the BOL and my barn.
BurglarBomb AB-2000
the company make more sophisticated ones but the cheaper one works for me.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> as stated before several times ----DOG
> I am a firm believer in dogs although they do require a little work and have some down sides.
> a dog:
> works 24 7 no power needed, power goes out no effect to a dog.
> ...


I like my little yappers but food cost for a large mutt may be more than I can hunt for. While proplee already on my gravel road may learn that I exist I'm trying to avoid notice from people walking on the main road 1/2 mile away. A large dog barking loudly may attract unwanted attention from that road.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> other things are putting screws in your window frames to lock them down or cut a 2x2 piece of a board to place in the jam or above it.
> a quick intruder alarm that is kind of messy is spread corn flakes on the floor one step and crunch crunch you some one is there.
> last a bugler bomb this is what I use out at the BOL and my barn.
> BurglarBomb AB-2000
> the company make more sophisticated ones but the cheaper one works for me.


I have several burglar bombs that I set when I travel. Windows are secure with ability to block off if I feel the need. Got to pass on the corn flakes. The yappers would probably eat them.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

My nephews came up with a great idea for the windows that are easily accessible, they cut a piece of wood that fit the window, installed gate locks on the wood that easily slide into the receiver that is on the frame of the window. This is the latches they used :Everbilt Black Gate Latch-15462 - The Home Depot


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

My home has a monitored security system. The house was built with the sensors already installed on every door and window. It is Cellular with a battery back up. I recently add camera's to the back and front along with a couple more security lights. I also hardened the door locks. Living in the city it is a little comforting at least. I will know if someone tries to get in while I am there and then I will be the judge, jury, and executioner, and if not there the horn is super loud. You can hear the damn thing on the next block so the hope is whoever set it off won't stay in the house long. An alarm system won't stop someone who really wants in but it will weed out the amateurs and kids. I lost my dog a while back and haven't had the heart to replace her. I should start considering it I suppose.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Alarms are great, and I have them. 

But number one in home security is good locks properly installed into strong doors that can't be kicked in.

1. Deadbolt locks on steel doors (or at least solid hardwood doors), keyed on both sides
2. Replace OEM hinge and striker plate screws with 3 inch screws driven into the structural frames
3. Reinforce door frames with long, heavy screws all around
4. Steel storm doors also with deadbolts (not glass ones, they make them with decorative security bars that look just fine)


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Doors and windows are the weak points in a house. Most door jams are only 5/8' thick wood and the cutout for the latch and lock leaves only 1" of that 5/8" thick wood to hold your door closed. Most exterior doors open in so, a good kick just below the lockset will break the jam and the door swings open. A long throw dead bolt that travels 2" will set in the studs which will make it harder to open with force but the best way to reinforce the entry into your home is to have mud rooms that have another exterior door that opens out. Same lock sets but a door that opens out has a stop built in to the jam for the full height of the door. Reinforced with 3 1/2" #14 screws it makes a very good stop. If you have the money there are companies that make solid metal doors framed in a metal jam. These doors have four hinges that are welded to the door and jam and the jams are set into the framing that is reinforced with extra studs. They recommend at least three studs on either side of the door. 

Windows that are hardened are very expensive but you can prevent most break-ins with Lexan panels outside and inside your windows. It is not real expensive and will stop hammers and rocks (not bullets). A tear gas canister will be deflected so that is a plus.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Go closed system, any outside access to your cam's could and will be used against you.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Hard-wired systems are more difficult to tamper with and more secure from monitoring.


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

one of my friends uses Dear or trail cameras. I have a Camera system I use but it's funky to set up with out a tech background


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Since I work in IT I deal with quite a few routers and networks. One of the things that makes me laugh is the security systems on most of my clients remain passwordless or default. I have told a client to stop picking his nose once.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

My college's security cameras were on the same network as the free WiFi. I could list all of the IP address and Mac addresses from an app on my phone but I never got around to trying to log in to view what I could.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It's probably best that you didn't...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Aww gee, why not ?


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Watch the next Hunger Games movie before you buy any home security devices. I read the book, and they got very creative at the end.


----------

